# New pic of Jordan Barrett



## Deleted member 2527 (Oct 19, 2019)

I think his eye area truly is what makes him the level he is


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 19, 2019)

Obviously but you'll never be like him cause he was born with it no amount of surgery will give you such an eye area


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 19, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> View attachment 141181
> 
> 
> I think his eye area truly is what makes him the level he is


eye area, forward growth, fwhr and compact midface, and ofc what is linked in between like huge zygo


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 19, 2019)

his nasal bridge looks very wide in that.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Obviously but you'll never be like him cause he was born with it no amount of surgery will give you such an eye area


i don't know anybody at his prime who look so much as an alien like him so it's over for op even in dream and for all of us


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 19, 2019)

streege said:


> eye area, forward growth, fwhr and compact midface, and ofc what is linked in between like huge zygo


That shit you're born with. You can't acquire it not with a 100 surgeries you'd look plastic and fake


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 19, 2019)

Virgin said:


> his nasal bridge looks very wide in that.


what's exactly the nasal bridge ?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 19, 2019)

streege said:


> i don't know anybody at his prime who look so much as an alien like him so it's over for op even in dream and for all of us


Yeah man but remeber he's like one in a million lol


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> That shit you're born with. You can't acquire it not with a 100 surgeries you'd look plastic and fake


so shit.. it is what it is


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Yeah man but remeber he's like one in a million lol


at least 1 in 1 million, probably more


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 19, 2019)

streege said:


> so shit.. it is what it is
> 
> at least 1 in 1 million, probably more


Yap heavy surgeries are cope. I am more of a gymcel/roidcel guy and softmaxing guy


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 19, 2019)

streege said:


> what's exactly the nasal bridge ?



the nose.


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 19, 2019)

maybe we can stop with model worship you're setting unrealistic standards for everyone and people are suffering in here so you kill them evenmore


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 19, 2019)

it's his extreme maxilla protrusion and eye area that makes him god tier


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 19, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> maybe we can stop with model worship you're setting unrealistic standards for everyone and people are suffering in here so you kill them evenmore


there is not even a fucking point with comparing with aliens, like 1 in X millions jfl at those who do such it's such a way to become depressive.
It's them who are odd not us


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 19, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> maybe we can stop with model worship you're setting unrealistic standards for everyone and people are suffering in here so you kill them evenmore


Those dude are like a 1 in a million lol


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 19, 2019)

streege said:


> there is not even a fucking point with comparing with aliens, like 1 in X millions jfl at those who do such it's such a way to become depressive.
> It's them who are odd not us


Greatest slayer I knew was a chubby Bulgarian guy he was going in Norway and slaying Nordic girls which all could mog him. Those are the cases that need to be studied not some raptiles.


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 19, 2019)

Those undereye fat pads, how do you get them? Chico and a couple of others also have them, I can kind of emulate similar look by widely smiling which pushes fat from my cheeks directly under eye, but I want a permanent effect


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Those dude are like a 1 in a million lol


rarer


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 19, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> rarer


So it's pointless to constantly compare our selves to them facially we can never become facially something remotely close to that


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 19, 2019)

his tongue is so thin wtf?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 19, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> Greatest slayer I knew was a chubby Bulgarian guy he was going in Norway and slaying Nordic girls which all could mog him. Those are the cases that need to be studied not some raptiles.


that's true way more intelligent way of thinking


Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> Those undereye fat pads, how do you get them? Chico and a couple of others also have them, I can kind of emulate similar look by widely smiling which pushes fat from my cheeks directly under eye, but I want a permanent effect


fat graft is all that comes in my mind


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 19, 2019)

he's slayer eyes look uncanny in that pic, maybe dial it back a bit to be more approachable


----------



## her (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 19, 2019)

I swear OP is closeted and is scared to come out.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Oct 19, 2019)

her said:


> View attachment 141196



holy fuck


shaktipat said:


> maybe we can stop with model worship you're setting unrealistic standards for everyone and people are suffering in here so you kill them evenmore


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 19, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Obviously but you'll never be like him cause he was born with it no amount of surgery will give you such an eye area


Untrue


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Oct 19, 2019)

his prenatal test if off the charts you see that he has to constantly shave his chest hair for modeling.


----------



## onnysk (Oct 19, 2019)

height is cope, he's 5'11 and slayed more than 99% of men combined


----------



## reddollars (Oct 19, 2019)

onnysk said:


> height is cope, he's 5'11 and slayed more than 99% of men combined


only 5'11 wtf i thought he was 6'3 or sum shit


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Oct 19, 2019)

poonkiller9000 said:


> his prenatal test if off the charts you see that he has to constantly shave his chest hair for modeling.



he has the perfect balance of feminine and masculine features


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 19, 2019)

Cute girl


her said:


> View attachment 141196


Looks like an Asian white person


----------



## her (Oct 19, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Looks like an Asian white person


Ideal!


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Oct 19, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> View attachment 141181
> 
> 
> I think his eye area truly is what makes him the level he is


Nah its his fucking forward growth


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 19, 2019)

I swear in a few months Barrett's pics will be posted here first and then on his Instagram account, he rents free 24/7/365 in all of your pathetic heads faggots


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Oct 19, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I swear in a few months Barrett's pics will be posted here first and then on his Instagram account, he rents free 24/7/365 in all of your pathetic heads faggots


i think you need to delete this comment its kinda cringe ngl


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 19, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Nah its his fucking forward growth


His forward growth contributes to his eye area. 
Especially his brow ridge, giving him the 'hunter eyes'. 
He'd still be gl with less forward growth but not elite.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 19, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> i think you need to delete this comment its kinda cringe ngl


Wdym? Look at how 90% of the forum is obsessed with him.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Oct 19, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Wdym? Look at how 90% of the forum is obsessed with him.


90% of this forum is obssessed with a lot of things lmao


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 19, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> 90% of this forum is obssessed with a lot of things lmao


I mean I have made much worse shitposts I don't really understand why this particular one even got you.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Oct 19, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I mean I have made much worse shitposts I don't really understand why this particular one even got you.


i dont see much shitposting from you youre usually one of the less retarded members


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## lmfao (Oct 20, 2019)

holy fukkkk, i have the almost exact same eye area


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 20, 2019)

when speaking about Barrett, we should also talk about his extreme FWHR


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Nov 8, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> View attachment 141181
> 
> 
> I think his eye area truly is what makes him the level he is


Weak tongue<=> doesnt support palate with tongue, it's over for mewcels


----------



## Darkstrand (Nov 22, 2019)

lmfao said:


> holy fukkkk, i have the almost exact same eye area


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Mr.cope (Nov 22, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Obviously but you'll never be like him cause he was born with it no amount of surgery will give you such an eye area


Fat grafting


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 22, 2019)

Won't be the same


Mr.cope said:


> Fat grafting


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 22, 2019)

Virgin said:


> his nasal bridge looks very wide in that.


my nasal bridge is small which flaws my hunterlite eyes. if I can somehow widen it+get lower eyelid retraction it will be gigalifefuel for me.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 22, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> That shit you're born with. You can't acquire it not with a 100 surgeries you'd look plastic and fake


well you are not born with hooded eyes like they are in Barrett and O Pry. then become hooded with the brow ridge


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 22, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Nah its his fucking forward growth


what causes the lips to project like that?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 22, 2019)

I mean it's in your dna


FatJattMofo said:


> well you are not born with hooded eyes like they are in Barrett and O Pry. then become hooded with the brow ridge


----------



## softLoverr (Nov 22, 2019)

When i first saw barret i thought it was an alien girl who had too much surgery, not sure why you guys love this guy.


----------

